# Taipan bite



## Quinny (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm a new member and I was just wondering if the following experience is just luck or what.
I was living at Natural Arch and walked outside at night and heard a spitting noise - it was a Taipan about two metres away - rich copper, cream belly and about 5 - 6 foot. I stopped and watched it and it turned and went away.
The next night I was on my way out the back door and thought I had kicked my ankle on the door frame and at the same time saw the Taipan flip over from the bottom of the door and go away. I went out and played a night of table tennis and when I was in the shower later noticed blood congealed near my ankle. It was 'glassy' and didn't readily dissolve so I left it thinking I must have barked the skin when I kicked the door frame.
The next day it started to lift at the edges and came off in one piece with two extrusions and I saw two punctures and discolouration under the skin. Why wasn't I dead?


----------



## lazybuddha (Feb 8, 2008)

pics?


----------



## pugsly (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow some story.

Can't remember the exact statistics, however a large percentage of snake bites (vens) don't actually inject any venom, especially with the adults. You may very well have been nicked without being injected.

Either way, your a lucky man!


----------



## BROWNS (Feb 8, 2008)

Sure it was a taipan?
Possibly a dry bite could explain no symptoms?
Bloody lucky!!!!


----------



## Nbates (Feb 8, 2008)

It's called a dry bite.

If it wouldn't have been a dry bite you might have been in lots of trouble....or dead, Especially going out playing table tenis


----------



## PremierPythons (Feb 8, 2008)

Unless you actually did just kick your door frame?


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 8, 2008)

wish i had taipans at my back door


----------



## BROWNS (Feb 8, 2008)

PiMp said:


> wish i had taipans at my back door




Come visit and catch the buggers at my place,they're everywhere around the time hatchlings come out and in this heat around 9 in the morning,see them quite regularly,some black ones and they scare the crapsky outa me evry time especially when they just pop up in front of you out of the blue!

I'm happy to admire from afar but it is taipan central basically where i live and not something i really wish for that's for sure!!


----------



## callith (Feb 8, 2008)

you might need to buy a lotto ticket


----------



## toxinologist (Feb 8, 2008)

I would say it's called a wind-up folks ...


----------



## craig.a.c (Feb 8, 2008)

toxinologist said:


> I would say it's called a wind-up folks ...



I would have to agree. Sounds like a load of bullshit to me.


----------



## sassy (Feb 8, 2008)

yeah, well I might be wrong, but I thought taipans were one of the few snakes that nearly ALWAYS inject venom, even with a warning bite?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2008)

*Nice story*



toxinologist said:


> I would say it's called a wind-up folks ...


 Maybe it might have been a cobra, pretending to be a tiapan and just wanted a game of table tennies.


----------



## Clairebear (Feb 8, 2008)

Why do people always assume something unusual is a wind-up? Anyway i agree that you need to get yourself a lottery ticket... and some jeans and boots in case it happens again!


----------



## toxinologist (Feb 8, 2008)

> Why do people always assume something unusual is a wind-up?



In this case there are a couple of really good reasons Clairebear:

1. The natural arch is nowhere near being coastal taipan habitat. The open scrub around Beaudesert might have been more believable.
2. Taipans are 99% diurnal, and on the very rare occasions they are active after dark, it is typically stinking hot. The recent weather on the GC hinterland can hardly be described as that...
3. Taipans don't make spitting noises
4. Step on one and I promise you will be envenomed!
5. The story lost all credibility with the 'second night running' incident claim and the suggestion of a dry bite involving a scab of blood with punctures under it.

Cheers


David


----------



## rumpig (Feb 8, 2008)

wind up for sure


----------



## cement (Feb 8, 2008)

If anything it may have been a nite tiger, bts.
No Taipans at natural arch.


----------



## cockney red (Feb 8, 2008)

*Bullcrap post 1. *


toxinologist said:


> In this case there are a couple of really good reasons Clairebear:
> 
> 1. The natural arch is nowhere near being coastal taipan habitat. The open scrub around Beaudesert might have been more believable.
> 2. Taipans are 99% diurnal, and on the very rare occasions they are active after dark, it is typically stinking hot. The recent weather on the GC hinterland can hardly be described as that...
> ...


----------



## dragons75 (Feb 8, 2008)

Any sign of venom and you would have dropped dead running about playing table tennis.Mate crap like this gives beautiful animals the bad rap they dont deserve


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Feb 8, 2008)

Good post David 

a taipan would not get caught in the that same situation twice ? thats for sure,
they are the smartest and fastest reacting snakes in oz , 
hyper alert and always avoid human interaction etc 
taipans can be still moving around just on dusk i have observed this in north queensland tully area but this would be within the small minority ,

the hissing sounds like a brown tree snake to me , 
and the suspected bite ? may well be a dry bite, 

or more likely you kicked the door 

cheers
Roger


----------



## Southside Morelia (Feb 8, 2008)

I wish I knew as much about certain species as you guys do...I would have beleived him unless I read all of the evidence.
Well done team!


----------



## toxinologist (Feb 8, 2008)

Where it really uses credibility is where he talks about two extrusions in the scab of blood ... inferring these two inward facing bumps in the clot were what indicated a snakebite. Unless he was bitten by a snake with fangs as thick as match-sticks and unless his blood clots like chewing gum this simply would not happen, certainly not in any of the 300+ taipan bite patients I have seen in Port Moresby over the last two years... 

But just for those interested ... here is a simple test ... can YOU can pick which of these is a taipan bite ...

Cheers


David


----------



## gavan (Feb 8, 2008)

What a load of.....u know what, i agree with all ya on this one......


----------



## Kersten (Feb 8, 2008)

toxinologist said:


> Where it really uses credibility is where he talks about two extrusions in the scab of blood ... inferring these two inward facing bumps in the clot were what indicated a snakebite. Unless he was bitten by a snake with fangs as thick as match-sticks and unless his blood clots like chewing gum this simply would not happen, certainly not in any of the 300+ taipan bite patients I have seen in Port Moresby over the last two years...
> 
> But just for those interested ... here is a simple test ... can YOU can pick which of these is a taipan bite ...
> 
> ...




Let me amend my first statement. Either the first or the fourth. You'd see not much of anything in most cases but a bite mark that gave you a clear view of the fangs would also be accompanied by smaller punctures.


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 8, 2008)

toxinologist said:


> But just for those interested ... here is a simple test ... can YOU can pick which of these is a taipan bite ...
> David



I'm game - the first one http://www.toxinology.com/about/taipan_snake_snakebite.html


----------



## dragons75 (Feb 8, 2008)

yeah i reckon the first pic


----------



## Quinny (Feb 9, 2008)

*Not a wind up*

I have no interest in winding 'experts' up - all I was doing was asking what I thought was a fair question and seeing if 'dry' or warning bites were given, knowing nothing about snakes myself - this will teach me for joining a forum to get a question answered.
I originally thought this was a brown snake (and if it was should I have been any less dead?) until I spoke with a friend who said that from the description it sounded more like a Taipan. I then went on the internet and saw a photo identical to the snake I saw and it was a Taipan. It was out at night even if it didn't have a note although the second time it was at the back as opposed to the front/side of the house. The extrusions weren't six inches long nor were the holes as big as matchsticks, but there were two punctures and discolouration under the skin.
Don't really care if 'those who know' believe me or not and don't worry - I won't ask any further stupid questions - 'bye!


----------



## Bendarwin (Feb 9, 2008)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Quinny (Feb 9, 2008)

*O.K.*

O.K. then - it didn't happen. If only I had known that a person that I deeply respect and care about such as yourself wouldn't believe me I would definitely have made sure that I had photos. This is my last posting on this site - I have a life.


----------



## lazybuddha (Feb 9, 2008)

ok..... i guess its similiar to the story of being chased by a brown


----------



## Clairebear (Feb 9, 2008)

My god people he said he didn't know anything about it... don't all be so mean you meany bums! Possibly it was a Brown Tree or something who knows you don't need to bag people out like that! We want to attract people to the site not deter them by attacking them geez! It sounds to be like a python or BTS that's been mis-identified and maybe it was just the door scraping to make the cut. But you don't have to assume it's a WIND UP, but maybe just someone who doesn't know how to describe things like snake people... sorry to sound like a grumpy bum but i'm way over tired and sick of people chasing newbies off. theres no need. Ok fine bedtime for me.


----------



## Bendarwin (Feb 9, 2008)

Quinny said:


> O.K. then - it didn't happen. If only I had known that a person that I deeply respect and care about such as yourself wouldn't believe me I would definitely have made sure that I had photos. This is my last posting on this site - I have a life.



I make no apology........ Tagged by a Taipan............. Your going to hospital, bleeding from your armpits. Or you can play table tennis. My limited experience with Taipans suggests that after the first time it saw you it would have been gone. they don't like people much


----------



## blackghost (Feb 9, 2008)

Quinny said:


> I have no interest in winding 'experts' up - all I was doing was asking what I thought was a fair question and seeing if 'dry' or warning bites were given, knowing nothing about snakes myself - this will teach me for joining a forum to get a question answered.quote]
> 
> 
> Well said Quinny.
> ...


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Feb 9, 2008)

my post was not a attack on anyone , 
sorry if thats how it appearred Quinny ,

but it was only my opinion ,,

next time ill just say , 

way to escape death man , well done dood , LOL

and i should always remember where i am , ?????????????????????????????
and that is on a chit chat site


Roger


----------



## cement (Feb 9, 2008)

Clairebear said:


> My god people he said he didn't know anything about it... don't all be so mean you meany bums! Possibly it was a Brown Tree or something who knows you don't need to bag people out like that! We want to attract people to the site not deter them by attacking them geez! It sounds to be like a python or BTS that's been mis-identified and maybe it was just the door scraping to make the cut. But you don't have to assume it's a WIND UP, but maybe just someone who doesn't know how to describe things like snake people... sorry to sound like a grumpy bum but i'm way over tired and sick of people chasing newbies off. theres no need. Ok fine bedtime for me.


 
What she said. 
"oh lord its hard to be humble......................................................"
"when we just sit on our butts at the computer screen..........."


----------



## cockney red (Feb 9, 2008)

*You in the snake corp now boy. Until you had your life threatened by PM you aint been bagged. Toughen up sister.:lol::lol::lol:*


Quinny said:


> O.K. then - it didn't happen. If only I had known that a person that I deeply respect and care about such as yourself wouldn't believe me I would definitely have made sure that I had photos. This is my last posting on this site - I have a life.


----------



## Supertaipan (Feb 9, 2008)

Although a very shy species, the Coastal Taipan will stand it’s ground when cornered, and strike rapidly often inflicting multiple bites. Humans have been known to die within an hour from the bite of this snake. Before Antivenene the mortality rate was 100%. Definately a snake to be highly respected!


----------



## phatt01 (Feb 9, 2008)

no wonder people are leaving and going to other sites, when you read crap like this, good one quinny, there are other sites around that don't bag newbies, but rather help them.


----------



## cockney red (Feb 10, 2008)

*If you post on a public forum, you are quite likely to get peoples OPINIONS. Especialy on APS, the busiest forum. As for the Taipan post, come on, it was very likely to be a wind up. Even if it wasn't, the reaction to it was to be expected.
If you dont want peoples opinions, dont post.
I go and cry myself to sleep some nights, because of the abuse i get on here. But i soldier on.:cry::lol:
*


phatt01 said:


> no wonder people are leaving and going to other sites, when you read crap like this, good one quinny, there are other sites around that don't bag newbies, but rather help them.


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 10, 2008)

Could of happend , who knows? I got nailed buy a ven ( dry bite) and I was only in OZ for 3 weeks , haha
Dry bites happen , and as for what snake it was it could of been a BTS , to someone who isent that cluey with snakes even an olive looks like a ven!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 10, 2008)

The story would have been significantly more believeable if he had chosen any other snake than a Coastal Taipan - a species which is known for its inability to give a dry bite.


----------



## Clairebear (Feb 10, 2008)

yeah but he didn't CHOOSE that snake he ASSUMED cause he didn't know any better. Stop seeing the worst in people!


----------



## BROWNS (Feb 10, 2008)

cockney red said:


> *You in the snake corp now boy. Until you had your life threatened by PM you aint been bagged. Toughen up sister.:lol::lol::lol:*



LOL Yeah man harden up don't take it too seriously this is APS:LOLersonaly i won't bag anyone unless they really are asking for it or they're a friend and i'm taking the p***.

You do have to worry about the spineless idiots who make death threats though:lol: At the end of the day talk's cheap and making death threats by pm or emails because of something on the internet is pretty pathetic as are the people who make these threats .You can always come back under anothr name like others do and think people don't know but i wouldn't stress too much you seem to honestly think you'd been bitten by a taipan but others pointed out how that couldn't possibly be and you should take it as a learning thing as you now know there aren't taipans where you are which coming from toxindude is reliable information,he does know a lot about taipans as well as the other things pointed out which make it not possible to be a taipan which you'll know next time it happens and won't need to worry and can tell others the same information,we're always learning in this hobby so don't let a few snide comments push you away from posting on the site aswe all share somehing in common and there's been much worse said to people on here i don't think anyone was seriously trying to upset you mate,take it with a grain of salt and enjoy the forum for what it is!


----------



## Nbates (Feb 10, 2008)

toxinologist said:


> In this case there are a couple of really good reasons Clairebear:
> 
> 1. The natural arch is nowhere near being coastal taipan habitat. The open scrub around Beaudesert might have been more believable.
> 2. Taipans are 99% diurnal, and on the very rare occasions they are active after dark, it is typically stinking hot. The recent weather on the GC hinterland can hardly be described as that...
> ...


 
Just out of curiosity do they ever refer to you as Noah?

As noah-it-all?


----------



## lazybuddha (Feb 10, 2008)

well considering who he is, take it as it is, correct info


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 10, 2008)

Nbates said:


> Just out of curiosity do they ever refer to you as Noah?
> 
> As noah-it-all?


 
Do they ever refer to you as Outta? Outta your league?


----------



## cement (Feb 10, 2008)

Yes I beleive David is fairly well versed in Taipan knowledge. And I take my hat of to him for his work.


----------



## lazybuddha (Feb 10, 2008)

seriously nbates you mustnt know who he is to be talking like that


----------



## COOP (Feb 10, 2008)

who cares. good story anyway


----------



## Bendarwin (Feb 10, 2008)

Just grabbed a beer and waiting for the response................... this is awesome.


----------



## PremierPythons (Feb 10, 2008)

I think Nbates it might be prudent to take what Mr. Williams is saying onboard. He's pretty much the world authority on taipans.


----------



## itbites (Feb 10, 2008)

*THIS THREAD SHOULD BE CLOSED!*


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 10, 2008)

popcorn anyone.?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 10, 2008)

Haha, you must have me mixed up with someone else  Damage Mitigation Permit number - WIMP04674607, last renewed in 13 September 2007. It covers the shires of Beaudesert, Brisbane, Esk, Ipswich, Logan, Pine Rivers and Redlands. 

And I don't doubt you would eat glass than go near anything we run - you've already demonstrated you're not the brightest tool in the shed by questions David Williams experience with Taipans.


----------



## Kersten (Feb 10, 2008)

I'll supply the vodka. 

Still wondering which of those pictures was the Taipan bite though??



TrueBlue said:


> popcorn anyone.?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2008)

Kersten said:


> I'll supply the vodka.
> 
> Still wondering which of those pictures was the Taipan bite though??


 
ill supply the bait and goe and catch our selves a feed.:lol:


----------



## cockney red (Feb 10, 2008)

*1 or 4 look credible to me. I love this site. Cant stick Vodka though.*


Kersten said:


> I'll supply the vodka.
> 
> Still wondering which of those pictures was the Taipan bite though??


----------



## toxinologist (Feb 10, 2008)

For those interested in anything other than slinging insults...

The four bite photographs I posted a few days ago were in fact, *all* photographs of wounds resulting from taipan bites:

1. The first photograph (see below for repost) is the hand of a 4 year old girl, bitten while playing under her house in one of Port Moresby's suburbs. The puncture wounds are very small, and there is no bleeding at the site.
2. The second photograph is a bite to the calf of a 10 year old boy who was walking along a bush track to a garden plot. In this case there were 2 'classical' puncture wounds which continue to slowly ooze blood for 2 hours after the bite had occurred.
3. This photograph is a bite to the ankle of an 18 year old man who was working in his garden several kilometres out of Port Moresby at the time of the bite. In this case there was very significant bleeding from the bite site for more than 6 hours.
4. This photograph is the hand of a 54 year old woman bitten while picking pineapples. There are multiple punctures which bled for a short time.

As you can see a taipan bite site can take different forms. Bleeding is a feature more often than not. It is caused by a potent prothrombin activator in the venom which mimicks human blood Factors V and X, leading to the production of thrombin which confuses the haemostatic system, making it think there are clots that need dissolving. The result is activation of fibrinolysis and a condition known as venom-induced consumption coagulopathy, resulting from the overuse of available blood clotting proteins and a deficiency that leads to frank bleeding such as seen in photos 2 & 3. Interestingly even though the patients in photos 1 & 4 did not have bleeding bite sites, they did have non-clotting blood and bleed from their gums and venepuncture sites. The little girl in photo 1 had a nearly healed tropical ulcer on her leg, which for example, began to bleed again quite spontaneously about a hour and a half after the bite.

All of these patients were treated with antivenom and all survived.

Cheers



David


----------



## cockney red (Feb 10, 2008)

*Thanks David, for the superb info, just goes to prove yet again ,the wide range of snakebite outcomes.*


----------



## Kersten (Feb 10, 2008)

toxinologist said:


> The four bite photographs I posted a few days ago were in fact, *all* photographs of wounds resulting from taipan bites



We learn something new every day....and I lost the bet with my other half who said they were all Taipan bites.

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Quinny (Feb 10, 2008)

How fascinating - I have been following this with morbid curiosity. Firstly, thanks to those with the kind words. To the others, I have formed some mental pictures, e.g. Jonno with bad teeth and banjo - mate where I come from it's bad form to call someone a liar - the snake picked me! Toxinologist with beard, glasses and pipe in hand boring a room full of people. Others looking for (and not finding) a dictionary. Seriously though, here is the photo I used to I.D. - http://www.usyd.edu.au/anaes/venom/snakeimages/Taipan2.JPG - I had a really good look at it the second time. Why did the blood stay 'glassy' - holes were pin size. Do Taipans know they aren't supposed to be there? I had a Brown Tree Snake in my house at Cedar Creek (I know, I know - they don't live there and it was probably a frilled lizard) and it looked nothing like it. I can't believe there are so many people with so little to do. The main reason for my first post was to see if (as I think) most creatures are intelligent enough to give warnings - what is the reason a Taipan is incapable of giving a dry bite? Is this a known fact or just as known to the resident geniuses? This should be good!!!!


----------



## Supertaipan (Feb 10, 2008)

Mate, if it was aTaipan at your door, it would have first off got well out of your way before you got anywhere near it, If it did not it would have felt pretty threatened and probably defended itself from you with a fair bit of aggro, Taipans have dont mess with me written all over em!


----------



## PremierPythons (Feb 10, 2008)

David just in case you're still reading this thread...

Can Taipans differ in the make-up of their venom (i.e different levels of Cyto, Haemo & Neuro) depending on what location they are found?? I've read lots of other studies proving the different effects of venom across the same species occurring in different locals.


----------



## Bendarwin (Feb 10, 2008)

*puts shiraz down*...........

Taipans dont kid around............ I'm going out on a limb here, as I keep carpets......



Taipans don't like people.......If they bite , they were serious. they don't like people. Taipan bites are rare for this reason. Although deadly they seem to avoid human contact, good for us and good for them.

*swig shiraz*


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 10, 2008)

Quinny said:


> How fascinating - I have been following this with morbid curiosity. Firstly, thanks to those with the kind words. To the others, I have formed some mental pictures, e.g. Jonno with bad teeth and banjo - mate where I come from it's bad form to call someone a liar - the snake picked me! Toxinologist with beard, glasses and pipe in hand boring a room full of people. QUOTE]
> LOL, you are so wrong with your mental pictures of these guys lol
> Simone.


----------



## toxinologist (Feb 10, 2008)

PremierPythons said:


> David just in case you're still reading this thread...
> 
> Can Taipans differ in the make-up of their venom (i.e different levels of Cyto, Haemo & Neuro) depending on what location they are found?? I've read lots of other studies proving the different effects of venom across the same species occurring in different locals.



G'day mate, 

It's an interesting question, since while most electrophoretic or HPLC studies of venom samples from different locations have found no significant differences in the types of components present, there are differences seen in some patient populations. For example, bleeding from the gums is a very common feature of taipan bite in PNG, yet is rarely reported in Australian coastal taipan bites. This is despite the venoms having the same biochemical profiles, and, on the basis of molecular DNA analysis, being one and the same species (as per Wuster et al 2005 in Molecular Phylogenetics & Evolution). It may be that while the biochemistry of Australian and PNG populations is the same there may be either subtle differences in the proportions of each toxin being expressed, or differences in the toxins themselves (perhaps due to 1 or 2 amino acid substitutions) that give them greater binding affinity for their targets, hence the differences in clinical presentation.

Cheers


David

PS: Quinny, I have a beard and glasses, but I don't smoke. ;-)


----------



## Quinny (Feb 10, 2008)

*to Toxinologist*

Glad you've got a sense of humour anyway


----------



## PremierPythons (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for that mate. Fascinating!


----------



## horsenz (Feb 10, 2008)

sounds like a load of story telling crap to me


----------



## Nbates (Feb 11, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Haha, you must have me mixed up with someone else  Damage Mitigation Permit number - WIMP04674607, last renewed in 13 September 2007. It covers the shires of Beaudesert, Brisbane, Esk, Ipswich, Logan, Pine Rivers and Redlands.
> 
> And I don't doubt you would eat glass than go near anything we run - you've already demonstrated you're not the brightest tool in the shed by questions David Williams experience with Taipans.


 
I didn't question his "Authority" at all,
At I am saying is, Is that he was quick to dismiss it as a bullcrap story.
What I would like to know is how does he know that? "It's out of range" pfffttt how many snakes have turned up out of their usuall habitat? Not only that but maybe the original poster made a misidentification on the snake.

But we better just call it bullcrap so we can beat our chests and show how much more experienced we are

Oh by the way, Good to see you got your license this time before "Rescuing" brown snakes from fences :lol:


----------



## chloethepython (Feb 11, 2008)

i say give the guy the benefit of the doubt
no one was there to disprove it


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 11, 2008)

Nbates said:


> Oh by the way, Good to see you got your license this time before "Rescuing" brown snakes from fences :lol:


 
I seriously think you must have me mixed up with someone else?


----------



## BROWNS (Feb 11, 2008)

That pic you posted of the coastal taipan although it is very different to a brown tree if you're new to snakes and/or especially don't know much about identifying them could be very easily mistaken as a brown tree snake,they get dark like that often with no banding and have bloody mean looking heads on them although different to a taipan still look menacing and couled easily be confused for one by the inexperienced so i'm taking a guess being night when bts emerge as opposed to taipans coming out usually around mid mornings that it was a bts and could easily have been thought the same by anyone or been misidentified by those not in the know which means nothing against you at all quinny.:LOL: It is funny what impressions you get from the net of what some people might look like etc but more often than not it's the exact opposite:lol:Wonder what a blackghost looks like:lol:Seriously why bring crap like the gay boy stuff and so called experts waiting to jump on newbies up in a serious thread like this,maybe have something constructive to say or nothing at all,sounds like the school yard:lol:

Also toxindude i was just talking to someone who caught a local taipan the other day and we started talking taipans and he mentioned the western taipan which i said are you sure a western taipan exists i've just never ever heard of one before and thought i would have by now if they did exist,although i've never heard of one before means nothing and he said with confidence when he did his handlers course they put out a coastal taipan and a western taipan which was a red and black banded animal apparently which sounds a little like the png ones which look like hotted up coastals plus i didn't realise the inland doesn't always have a black head.Is there such a thing as a western taipan he said he's bringing a photo over to show me which i'll try to get scanned or ust take a pic of the pic and post it ,sounded like crapsky to me but who knows???Also with coastal taipans isthere any other areas where they can be black such as some i get on my property as well as parts of Tully and Innisfail?

I also for the very first time recently saw a blue bellied black snake which wasn't at all black and a gorgeous specimen at Cairns Zoo old Wild World,stunning specled looking animal!!!


----------



## Australis (Feb 11, 2008)

BROWNS,

You might be intrested in reading this paper.

http://www.mapress.com/zootaxa/2007f/zt01422p058.pdf


----------



## BROWNS (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks Australis but i'm having troubles opening the link???


----------



## norris (Feb 11, 2008)

Why is everybody making such a big deal out of this? He found a mark on his leg after seeing what he thought was a taipan and was wondering why, if the snake bit him, he isn't sick/dead. The answer is simple, he either didn't get bitten and the scratch was from the door, it was a dry bite, or it wasn't a taipan.


----------



## Australis (Feb 11, 2008)

BROWNS said:


> Thanks Australis but i'm having troubles opening the link???



The link works fine for me, at a guess you might need to download something to view PDF's?

Just google _Oxyuranus temporalis_.


----------



## cement (Feb 11, 2008)

Interesting. Thanks Aus


----------



## Paliadon (Feb 11, 2008)

Ha ha, funny story. Great read though. I remember this one time I was walking past the hotel when a great big pink elephant jumped out at me. Lucky for me a taipan jumped out and dry bit him as he ran away.... as did I after I saw the taipan!!!

LOL


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Feb 12, 2008)

interesting reading from your link australis
good one 


Roger


----------

